
Melbourne opens new tech incubator - robbiehudson
http://www.zdnet.com.au/york-butter-factory-to-churn-out-start-ups-339324926.htm
======
jacques_chester
I've been to all of Australia's mainland capitals (sorry, Hobart). I've lived
for long periods in Darwin, Sydney and Perth.

I prefer Melbourne to Sydney based on the time I've spent in each. Melbourne
seemed a bit more cosmopolitan, the people a bit less artificial.

I'd rather live in Perth than either, but the startup scene here is quite
anaemic. You can round up some geologists and raise tens of millions to do
some mining exploration; but raising a few thousand for a startup is, from
what I've heard, nigh on impossible.

I prefer Darwin most of all, but it's a government town and FIFO base. There's
some IT service outfits but that's it.

~~~
rmc
_Melbourne seemed a bit more cosmopolitan_

I was recently in Sydney and Melbourne, and you're probably about right. I
don't know how to say it, but Sydney seems very, _ahem_ white and very
English.

~~~
jacques_chester
It depends where in Sydney you are. According to the statistics Sydney is very
diverse, though in practice people from different countries, or with different
professions/politics, tend to wind up in different districts.

This map gives a humorous account of Sydney's layout:
<http://i.imgur.com/gOxZP.jpg>

~~~
boomzilla
oh, tharunka, the life saver in those boring lectures :)

I really miss Sydney (specifically UNSW and the eastern suburbs), but there is
just no start up in Sydney. If you are a top CS grad from UNSW or USyd, there
are only two options: Google or Macquarie bank (maybe three, but I heard that
Canon research is not doing so well these days).

------
bartonfink
Since the comments seem to be full of Australian nationals, I'm curious if
anyone can help me out with something. Any advice on the best way for an
American to get onboard with an Aussie startup?

My family and I would like to emigrate to Australia in about 2015, and I'd
prefer to get hooked up with a startup instead of trying to get on with a big
multinational.

Based on talks I've had while planning this, it sounds like the point-based
immigration system isn't as sure of a thing as sponsorship. Are startups in
Australia in a position to sponsor a visa? Would an incubator be interested or
able to help with something like that? Anything I can do now to help ensure
that I'm employed with a startup down under in 2015?

~~~
ark15
I would say the best way to get to know Australian startups and (virtually)
meet relevant people would be by participating in the Silicon Beach mailing
lists (<http://siliconbeachaustralia.org/> )

Regarding immigration visa, if you qualify for a point based point based
independent visa (175 in your case) I would go for it any day over a sponsored
visa.

Email me if you have any specific questions. (obtained 175 without an agent
while being in the US)

~~~
bartonfink
Thanks, ark. I've been lurking on their mailing lists for a while, but haven't
posted because my target date is so far in the future.

I will almost certainly ping you this week. Where are you living now?

------
tysonlundbech
It is awesome whats happening in Australia around tech startups and the
support for the community. Im running Startup Weekend at the YBF Melb Nov
4-6th where Ive managed to secure 5K from Optus for first prize and JFDI want
to do a S15k equity deal with a team and take them to a Singapore bootcamp.
Two teams (Native Tongue and IndexMedia) from the previous Melbourne Startup
Weekend are now based in YBF. I've just pivoted (RentWant-TaskWant) in a new
incubator called AngelCube based out of inspire9 in Melbourne. Im one of four
teams there. It is pretty exciting times.

------
brc
I'm keen to hear about this type of thing, but co-located space is nothing
special. Is there mentoring, access to angel investors and alumni and events
like the YC demo day?

I can raise my own $20k seed money and I can find working space. What I can't
do is get decent mentoring and access to networks, which, to me is the secret
source of YC.

Still, it's early days, I'll keep track of this with interest.

------
alastairpat
I'm very glad to see this as a Melburnian. With so much emphasis on San
Francisco as the startup-mecca, one almost feels disadvantaged living
elsewhere in America, let alone in a country like Australia.

Perhaps with things like the new IBM R&D Centre, Melbourne might become a
tech-hub in the South East Asian region (although I somewhat doubt it).

------
diesellaws
It's great to see this in Melbourne! I'm an ex-Perth-ite and I made the move
to Melbourne nearly 3 years ago. It was the best decision as the culture,
coffee, people and general positivity is amazing (less tall poppies).

Over a few months I've come to know the Inspire9 crew and startups within -
and also just recently went to the party at York Butter. It's a brilliant
building and hosted by a group of people who passionate about the Melbourne
tech scene (you couldn't ask for better than that!).

I think right now is definitely the time to be in Melbourne with all the buzz
from these spaces (and big events) and if you are focusing on the weather
you're missing the point.

Rock on Melbourne!

------
intranation
As an Australian in London, I never get to hear about things like this. It's
exciting that Australia has this type of stuff going on, it's taken long
enough!

------
Hitchhiker
Great.. Melbourne's my home-town. Been away since May'11 due to biz. Wish this
started before we made certain wild decisions .. heh.

Aussie Aussie Aussie, Oi Oi Oi

------
feralmoan
As an Australian who left some time ago for all the experience SF startups
bring, this almost has me considering coming back to Melbourne. Great to see
but hedging bets for now. Good luck :)

------
chrisrickard
Great news.. the Melbourne startup scene is buzzing recently.

